# Who is in your group?



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Recently I saw a post that mentioned the types of persons that should be in a survival group. Doctor, surgeon, military, etc. 

Most of the folks in my group are family and very close friends (that also happen to be coworkers). Currently we have a medic, a technology guru, a farmer, and a couple other folks with a smattering of knowledge of various things.

Who is in your group? What are their specialties?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Group survival.*

Actually is a good question, (No Man is an Island), getting a group together is easy, getting the group to act as a unit requires training, thrust and a well establish democracy system, all resources must go into a pot. Second the more knowledge you have the better chances for survival, that includes everybody, in order to survived as a group training/practice most be establish, go camping not necessarily in rough country but do away with modern tools, fire starting techniques, water purification, rough simple cooking with basic food groups for survival remember ice will be hard to come by unless you have a solar cooler, radio communication, compass reading. I know I probably got off the subject but survival is a serious business and group survival requires team work. In my group we have an ex-soldier well verse in survival skills, (no Rambo here), all trades, field sanitation, excellent cook/baker, food preservation, butchering, and that`s me; city living means that you are on your own, specially surrounded by neighbors that have no idea of what a p-38 is ,so you are lucky,* never stop your knowledge quest* .


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow! I really feel like a loser when I read this post. 

Due to a lot of factors my group consists of me and my dog. I can't count on the people I thought I could and with a possible divorce looming over my head I no longer have a partner to share duties with. Roo is a toddler so there is no expecting her to shoulder a gun and pull a night watch.

Man! I hope there is a group out there that could use someone who cans, gardens and can sew/knit...


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Wow! I really feel like a loser when I read this post.
> 
> Due to a lot of factors my group consists of me and my dog. I can't count on the people I thought I could and with a possible divorce looming over my head I no longer have a partner to share duties with. Roo is a toddler so there is no expecting her to shoulder a gun and pull a night watch.
> 
> Man! I hope there is a group out there that could use someone who cans, gardens and can sew/knit...


Grimm you hang in there! You have the right mindset and remember this when God shuts one door he opens another! I hope your situation can be repaired. But either way you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Grimm, you are not alone. When I read the title of this thread, I thought, 'my group is me.'  Yes, I prep for my family, but they are not on board. My DH thinks bad times are coming, but he'd rather stick his head in the sand and not talk about it or prepare for anything. I have two sons who are old enough for security detail, but I have no way to train them. I have serious troublemaker neighbors to one side, and the rest of our road (only seven households) is full of good, elderly people. The good neighbors mostly all can (they come from that generation/background that just does that and never called it prepping) so they probably have enough food to get by for a while, but I've never talked to them about it. They'll have knowledge I don't have, no doubt, but I do feel as though their security also rests with me. And I will be a very weak leader (if for no other reason than it's a job I don't want).

I love reading about what other folks are doing, and the groups they are building. I'm hoping that I will have enough skills and my family will be hard-working enough that when things all shake down and other groups are formed, we would be considered an asset for somebody. 

That's not a good prep, I know. But it's where I'm at right now. It's so damn hard to do this by oneself. 



ETA: And Grimm, if the SHTF and you and Roo should make it to Ohio, we have a travel trailer you could live in. That might not sound like much now, but if the SHTF it become high livin'.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Grimm, I'm sorry to here things aren't all peaches at home.
Our group is mostly family, but you would be welcome if you came this far east.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying for you and your family, Grimm. Mine isnt doing so hot right now, either. She did and said so freakin horribly offensive to me that it made me question our entire setup.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry to here that Grimm :-(


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This thread is not a "poor Grimm" thread. Thanks for all the warm thoughts and wishes but back to the OT.


I do see that if I am by myself I do have an advantage. The neighbors are warm and open now and I'm sure if it becomes just Roo and I they would be even more open. There are lots of families around us and I'm sure they would love the extra help with gardening (I have the biggest right now) and prime hunting blind for deer and bear (the back balcony is perfect).

Plus we are 300 feet up the mountain from the road and it is hard for even a 4 WD vehicle to get up the driveway. If trouble came up the path they'd have to come by foot and Winter would let us know by barking. This would give me time to hide or pick them off from the deck. It also helps the house is hidden from the road by all the trees. In winter and fall the trees are bare and you'll see the house but then you might think its empty as it looks like an old A-frame cabin that needs lots of love.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

My "group" is my wife and I. If possible our two sons and DIL will join us(400 miles away). No one else will likely join us as I am not very trusting. You have to either have complete trust in anyone who joins you or plan on being lucky.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

My group consists of my self, the Mrs, and my brother and Sister who just moved here three months apart from Kalifornia. I do have the wife's side of the family in the area but they are all rubes.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

My group consist of The Wife and I, 4 Sons, 1 Daughter, 3 Daughterinlaws, 2 Sisters, 2 Nephews, 10 Grandchildren and Granny (My Mom) Anyone care to guess what 2 years of preps look like? We have 3 Carpenters, 1 Pharmacist, 1 Computer Geek, 1 VetTech, 4 Gardeners, 1 Mechanic, Everyone cooks, hunts and fish. Granny knits, sows, cans, cooks from scratch, makes jellies jams and has been doing so for over 70 years.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

ras1219como said:


> Recently I saw a post that mentioned the types of persons that should be in a survival group. Doctor, surgeon, military, etc.
> 
> Most of the folks in my group are family and very close friends (that also happen to be coworkers). Currently we have a medic, a technology guru, a farmer, and a couple other folks with a smattering of knowledge of various things.
> 
> Who is in your group? What are their specialties?


We're bugging in. We have a house with a basement in a small town. We're not part of any other group anywhere. So far it's just me, my wife, my stepson, his wife, their child, and our combined 4 cats. We'd be glad to add my wife's friend if her husband wasn't included. She would be a useful addition to our group but he would be a constant problem. If he's included we can't take her in.

So with us, I'm not trying to recruit other people. It's strictly family.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

It's the husband and I and for now, unfortunately or roommate, but I think that he would be an idiot and try to leave for his mom or dad's house and get himself killed. We live on a private road, in town and the only neighbors on this road are my husband's family, so no issues there. We are just prepping for us though.
We have multi good cooks, a chef, a baker, everyone is well-versed in canning and food preservation and many of us know God to garden, but I am the only one producing anything right now. In-laws have chickens and there is a large forest behind us. We also would have access to extra supplies from the grocery store as it is owned by our family. We have multiple people who would do well as security and are very good shots to boot. (Brother-in-law took down a wolf at 250 yards with a revolver at 5 shots to the forehead and a 2- inch spread last year after it killed 3 goats in as many days.)


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

It's just the wife and I for now but if we have enough time before the shtf, we would like to relocate to an offgrid capable rural homestead and invite a few others who we trust that have the skills and toughness to do what it will take to survive...haven't met any like that yet who live near us tho...


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

My crew is Me, my wife, daughter and son in law. All are current or prior military. We have 2 medics, 2 morticians. I am the resident food grower and preserver. My SIL is very eager to learn and do. (I knew my daughter would not marry a lazy man) Daughter and SIL have done numerous tours in the sand box and know a few things. 
I have been prepping for many years. Besides having an extensive library i have also practiced what I have read about. The rest of the group are pretty bright and catch on quick. I'm pretty sure we will be good to go when the time comes.
I have told other active duty military that they are welcome if they can get here. We already have enough food for some others with skills.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

My group is Myself (archaeologist, historical recreationist, restaurant crew trainer, Life Scout, leaning to be a gardener/ canner), my wife (logistics manager and former army medic/ truck driver ) our two kids. My best friend (Naturalist, historical recreationist, blacksmith, Eagle Scout, hunter), his wife, (certified nany, food preparer). My other friend (Food preparer, hunter, animal trapper, Eagle Scout and leather maker), his wife (trama nurse) and two kids. My third friend, (teacher, gun collector (o how I always look forward to his toys LOL), backyard mechanic), his wife (archaeologist, fisher, medical services), and they also have two kids. My only issue is that of the 6 kids, its 4 boys, my son and my one daughter. LOL


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

My group is me, myself and I!!! and it's almost the 3 of us against the zombie hoardes! but I have sekrit weaponz!!! my dog and my cat! zombies will never know what hit them! >.<


Seriously, I'm just doing what I can do, I have family that believe "yes, something bad will happen" and yet they do not choose to make it a priority to even get mildly prepped... Okay... thats not my problem, choosing to be willfully ignorant is just ridiculous especially if your preps can be in the form of self sustaining things like canning and gardening.

I have to prepare for all of it... and that's a chore. 

Water
Food
Defenses
Energy
Wealth (NOT fiat currency)
Tools and Skills


Some people plan for 3 days. Some think 3 months and some think 3 years. I have a lot of that locked down, and now I'm trying to shore up 4 years just me which halves to 2 years for me+1 

I'd prefer it all be canned fresh, but those costco TVP buckets are a huge portable backup plan if things really go crazy. I'll keep focusing on canning now that into that full swing. The gamma seal cans of TVP and Wheat berries will still be good for decades!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> My group is me, myself and I!!! and it's almost the 3 of us against the zombie hoardes! but I have sekrit weaponz!!! my dog and my cat! zombies will never know what hit them! >.<
> 
> Seriously, I'm just doing what I can do, I have family that believe "yes, something bad will happen" and yet they do not choose to make it a priority to even get mildly prepped... Okay... thats not my problem, choosing to be willfully ignorant is just ridiculous especially if your preps can be in the form of self sustaining things like canning and gardening.
> 
> ...


You know you can BO here if you need too. Just bring as much with you as you can and you can have your own room. Just think, sit out on the balcony and shoot the deer as they come down the mountain.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> You know you can BO here if you need too. Just bring as much with you as you can and you can have your own room. Just think, sit out on the balcony and shoot the deer as they come down the mountain.


:beercheer::2thumb:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> :beercheer::2thumb:


Oh! The dog and cat are welcome too. We'll have to add a 7th litterbox for your cat and a second kennel for your pup.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Oh! The dog and cat are welcome too. We'll have to add a 7th litterbox for your cat and a second kennel for your pup.


the kitty is fussy about other animals but that just makes her go pout, the mutt on the other hand gets absolutely frantic if she's separated from me. She's a pound rescue and someone must have horribly mistreated her before I got her 

She's getting better all the time. The first year it was seriously just like the "Flintstones" cartoon when Dino would come crashing out the door LOL!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> the kitty is fussy about other animals but that just makes her go pout, the mutt on the other hand gets absolutely frantic if she's separated from me. She's a pound rescue and someone must have horribly mistreated her before I got her
> 
> She's getting better all the time. The first year it was seriously just like the "Flintstones" cartoon when Dino would come crashing out the door LOL!


Maybe with a playmate your pup will calm down. Winter is just starting to adjust to the crate training.

I'm use to cats being fussy and hissy. I have 5! But the exposed beams and loft makes for the perfect play ground and hiding spot. Don't forget the basement!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Maybe with a playmate your pup will calm down. Winter is just starting to adjust to the crate training.
> 
> I'm use to cats being fussy and hissy. I have 5! But the exposed beams and loft makes for the perfect play ground and hiding spot. Don't forget the basement!


Are you taunting me on purpose?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Are you taunting me on purpose?


Oh, baby! I'm just a big tease.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

The group I'm in is hilariously over populated with medics. I told the newest two guys that are considering us that we are going to be a mobile hospital, and I won't be turning away people needing medical care. 
All are either family or best friends or (getting to be) close friends. I have done a little recruiting to fill in the blanks- thinks though that the numbers are about to top out. I would like a couple more tinkerers and intellectuals and possibly someone who's got the gift of gab. I suck at negotiating and am more akin to a bull in a china shop, as it were.  
But i think we have a very decent group that needs a little more..."umph". For the most part though- as far as organization goes, I think that's coming, and we are good enough. We aren't militia types so we aren't looking for that tight opsec yet- we really don't have a way to implement it on a large scale (mutual bol) so until the opportunity arises I'm not pushing it. There's so much more to learn. 
Also that is where I am weak in organization. I would really like someone else to step up and take that part over. 
Anyone have a good democratic set of rules they would like to share for emerging groups? Like how to store stuff in a community chest vs. an individual's personal stuff.. These are the questions we are fixing to be asking ourselves and so if anyone has any Input id appreciate it. Thanks to OP for the thread.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

if you're not turning away patients, which I totally get... that makes you reactive and completely subservient to the situation at hand instead of mobile, agile and taking care of your group.

it's just a mindset that you're going to have to decide on... you cant have both unfortunately.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

You're right- I don't mean to put out a giant flashing neon sign saying "free medical service" but I would really have to be strung out to not offer to patch some one who stumbled upon us, up. You know?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Aliaysonfire said:


> You're right- I don't mean to put out a giant flashing neon sign saying "free medical service" but I would really have to be strung out to not offer to patch some one who stumbled upon us, up. You know?


I understand, and my concern is that I'll spend time or resources on someone that is clearly beyond saving because their family or friends are there. Nobody wants to see their loved one go through that, and they sure as hell do not want to see people withhold care, even though it's a lost cause.

my training is "golden hour" and get them to the ER ASAP!!! but if all of that infrastructure is gone... well, what am I gonna do? I'm not a surgeon lol


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Someone that's clearly beyond saving is just that. There will be no CPR... Experience will give you the know how to navigate those situations. Remember- even if you do lose someone you tried to help- you didnt cause them to be there, so its not your fault...it will be ugly- but remember START triage? (Google this if you didn't go over this.) Or mci's? The folks who are in the red wont make it with out a hospital ready to take em. So they become black tagged. I'm talking about stuff where you can intervene- dehydration... Infection, broken bones/trauma, or even mitigate problems with safety awareness/ cleanliness. Nobody is getting 15 liters of o2 via nrb... Ya know?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

grimm what I said to Blair applies to you as well, NEVER GIVE UP. You are a lovely lady with a lot to contribute and anyone with half a brain would be lucky to be your partner


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

yep, you're right! 

it's just time and place, and there's a huge difference between today and... some really bad day when none of that is around anymore

I remember START and actually I was really impressed that now CERT is teaching DCAP/BTLS and START 

for CERT that seems over the top but it's a good appetizer and if ever needed maybe the training will kick in, cant hurt right?


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Dakine said:


> yep, you're right!
> 
> it's just time and place, and there's a huge difference between today and... some really bad day when none of that is around anymore
> 
> ...


Ya cert Is something I would like to check into one day- I haven't got a clue about what it's function is. Lol. But it's cool that they are teaching those assessment skills. A good assessment alone can be life saving for a whole group.. Whether to "take em or leave em".


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I think for most folks, 'group' is more of a default than something we actively seek out. It's family, maybe neighbors. While the 'default' may not be ideal, it would seem that actively creating a group would be fraught with issues as well. Who do you trust, evaluating levels of commitment, hierarchy and so forth.

It's interesting to think about the skills that one would seek out for a group. A lot of hot button jobs in today's world would be rather useless if the SHTF, eh?

As for my group, DH is an aerospace engineer, and he should be able to transfer some of that knowledge to more of a mechanical engineering application. He also grew up on a farm and has a lot of experience breaking ice out of watering troughs before sunrise, so I've been told.  The 18 year old - er, just turned 19 year old - already knows everything, so we're good to go there.  The 11 year old is a history phenom and all around good gopher. The 20 year old will try to get here, but may not - he's started hunting and he's a good at brainstorming possible scenarios and situations. As for me, I can garden, can, and dehydrate (and am learning to do so organically and without electricity). I keep and organize all sorts of information. And between my three sons I have now homeschooled every grade and a variety of learning styles.

Where we are weak - this is a long list, but what comes immediately to mind is:
security
water
livestock
medical/health

One thing I've noticed is how quickly many of us would welcome someone from this site in our group. The key thing seems to be attitude. Take Grimm, for example. When we say Grimm is welcome to come to our place, it's not because of the skill set she offers (although they certainly are valuable). I think it's because of her attitude. We know she wouldn't be a deadweight, know what I mean? I think that while we may seek certain skill sets, a general attitude of willingness goes a long, long way.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

goshengirl said:


> I think for most folks, 'group' is more of a default than something we actively seek out. It's family, maybe neighbors. While the 'default' may not be ideal, it would seem that actively creating a group would be fraught with issues as well. Who do you trust, evaluating levels of commitment, hierarchy and so forth.
> 
> It's interesting to think about the skills that one would seek out for a group. A lot of hot button jobs in today's world would be rather useless if the SHTF, eh?
> 
> ...


I agree. my group is a loosely affiliated combination of family and friends that honestly sort if fell together. We each prep for our own families but have agreed to work together and stick together if the need arises.

The folks that are in my group I trust implicitly and I would put my life in their hands no question. Everyone in my group is hardworking, reliable, and willing to learn new skills. And I agree that the attitude of a person is a major factor.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Good thread here.

Like many, right now my "group" is me and the dog. My husband and I live in cities almost 300 miles apart. My BOL is located in approximately the middle, but eventually I'll be moving there. Don't know whether he ever will or not. It's a long story ...

DH agrees that things are going to hell but he is convinced that he will be Raptured out of all the trouble so why bother. He is fine with me prepping (although I don't call it that) as long as I'm the one financing it. He contributes labor when needed, but that's it. He grew up an Okie country boy and does have a good skillset (general construction, ironworking, machining, electrical, and electronics, as well as some hunting and farming) with a good heart and attitude, but can be a complete knucklehead sometimes. Or a lot of times. At 52 he is still in very good physical shape.

His city (all my sons live there as well) would be unlivable if SHTF, but things would have to get pretty bad before he would move to the BOL. If so, then I think I could count on my youngest son and his family to come too. Son has same basic skills as DH minus the farming and hunting, but DIL who grew up on a farm has quite a bit of farming and animal husbandry experience. She's also a very sweet person whom I get along with very well. Their three children are still toddlers. Middle son is still living the carefree bachelor lifestyle, but works in the financial industry, with few prepping skills. He's smart and strong, with a good attitude, and would be welcome if he could make it. Oldest son - well, if he would ditch the b****, he would be welcome too. If not, then he's on his own. She would only be trouble, and I'm afraid I'd have to arrange for an accident before long. Although I don't have enough preps, and we'd need additional living quarters, the BOL could eventually support us all.

I have a handful of friends that I would invite. A few have good firearm and EMT skills, others would be strong and smart labor under SHTF conditions. They all have good attitudes and get along well with people. Unfortunately, over the last few years they have scattered and are now living in different states ... sigh.

So Grimm, I guess I'm saying that you may just be better off on your own rather than trying to deal with someone who is not 100% in your corner. It's good to have a companion, but it's good to know who you can count on, even if that one is just you.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I am by myself. That's it. That's my group. There's nowhere for me to go, really, within a tank full of gas, so I'd pretty much have to bug in. I'm afraid I'm not very trusting, and in my apartment complex, people are more or less transigent, so my situation is not very condusive to establishing relationships.

I keep inviting the Swedish Bikini Team to my group, but for some reason, they just haven't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

this is a area in my prepping that needs work...:dunno: 

I agree with the last few posts tho...those folks that contribute on here and participate, even if we all dont agree always on stuff...one can get a good feel for folks over time n know those who have generally good attitudes,would not be deadweights n downers would/could add to a group real nice. I'd much rather team up with some folks on here than other strangers I have no clue about...at least were ahead of the herd in awareness n with that respect...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm alone save for the cat. And she's not exactly useful.

I've found religious fanatics and political fanatics. Both of which where recruiting their own to join their groups. I didn't fit in so, bye. 

I have some farming skill, some growing canning skills, and solar skills for cooking. Add in some hunting skill. I could pull security. But you know what, I'm almost always the quite guy. I'd almost always have a project and do it for the group than actually work with a team. Not the best social skills for a disaster.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

bahamthered....I bet you'd be surprised at how well you'd find you'd fit into a group...not everyone can be leader. Someone who is willing to take initiative n do a needed project for the team/group is reliable resource...we all have skills...not all are blessed with social prowness. someone else in the group can do the bartering n more social stuff. 

N I'm sure once you get to know a group better n them you...your teamwork skills within the group will improve. lookie on here...you interact with folks..hay it's a start huh


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

In our group we have a 1 medic/militant/hunter/arms collector, 1 herbalist/cook/canner/seamstress/farmer, 1 electrician/mechanic/carpenter, 1 teacher/OCD organizer, 1 farmer, 1 carpenter/mechanic/arms collector, 1 teacher/cook, and 5 kids amongst the group that range between 1yr -10yr. We have a great diverse group, our biggest problem is we are spread out over four states. We have a basic plan, which involves us bugging in and everyone else bugging out to us. This is due to the land and location situation.


----------

